# l997 Ford 250 diesel longevity



## bb21992 (Aug 29, 2006)

:question: I have heard from RV forum sites the later models of Ford diesels have had problems with towing.  Does anyone have information on say 1997 F-250 diesels?  I also heard great things about Dodge diesels.  Any input would be great from you experienced travelers out there.  This is a great site for info.  Thank you.


----------



## s.harrington (Aug 30, 2006)

Re: l997 Ford 250 diesel longevity

It was the early 6.0 liter engines that had the power problems(had to do with the chip,now no chip its all software).  You should have a 7.3 in a 97.  There are certain years of Dodge where the torque converter wasn't large enough to handle a large load and would overheat and expand taking out the rear main seal in the engine but that has been taken care of in the new models.  I don't remember which years it was but it was just after Ford refused to sell them Allison torque converters.


----------



## DL Rupper (Aug 30, 2006)

RE: l997 Ford 250 diesel longevity

Hey bb21992, welcome to the forum.  My best advice is stay away from "03/04" Ford 6.0 Power Strokes.  The older 7.3 Power Strokes are good and should last at least 300K miles.


Now as far as Dodge Diesels.  The Cummins engine is great.  Good for 300/400K miles if they were maintained well.  Go with the manual transmission and stay away from the automatic trans in 02 and older Dodge Diesels.  In 03 and newer Dodge Cummins Turbo Diesels you can pretty much go with either trans.  I've heard the auto is probably the best on the newer Dodges, but it is only a 4spd.  However, the final gear is higher than the manual so you still get excellent milage.  The one problem that occurs in the 98-02 models is the transfer/lift fuel pumps are not very reliable.  The transfer/lift fuel pumps in the 03-04 models are better, but still can go out.  The new models 05-06 have the fuel pump in the fuel tank and are better.

Can't tell you much about the Chev/GMC Duramax/Allison Diesels I think they have some problems, but not versed on just what they are.  The 2006 Allison auto tranmission is a newly introduced 6spd which I'm sure is nice to have.

Bottom line:  I'm a Dodge CTD fan, so I advise between Ford and Dodge go with the Dodge.  If you can buy the 2006 Chev/GMC it has the highest horsepower/torque and will probably remain the highest for the forseable future because of EPA emission control dictates.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Aug 30, 2006)

Re: l997 Ford 250 diesel longevity

I always thought Allison was a GM company.  If so, how did Ford refuse to sell Dodge torque converters.  Correct me if I am wrong.  Right now, GM uses Allison transmissions and no one else does.

Wanted to meet DL this week and show him a thing or two about the Duramax/Allison, but could not get away.  

I have had Fords  , Dodge :bleh: , and GM  .  I have nothing bad to say about Dodge, nothing good to say about Fords, and love my Duramax/Allison GM trucks.  They give you the best mpg, most power, and smoothest ride.  In '06 you have 365 hp with 650 lb. of torque.  The 6 speed transmission lets me cruise at 60 mph at 1500 rpm.  I can push the tow haul button and when I slow down, it will automaticly downshift to assist braking.  There is a "M" position on the shifter. That lets me manually change gears as I like using the +- button on the shifter.  No one else offers as much.

Back to your question, a '97 Ford does have the 7.3 engine.  It is a LOT better engine than the 6.0, what ever year.  Right now, our local dealership has 4 customer who want Ford to buy back their diesels.  They range from 2001-2005 year models.  The 2006's may be better, but time will tell.  However, my 3 Fords were (2)-2000's and a 2001.  I had trouble with all three.  My 2 Dodges were great, one never went back to the dealership for anything and I put 120,000 on it.

Good luck with your decision.


----------



## dbarton291 (Sep 1, 2006)

Re: l997 Ford 250 diesel longevity

The Allison transmission is optional in the GMC/Chevy 2500 and 3500HD pickups.  It's not available in any other pickup truck currently, but is available in many medium/heavy duty vehicles.  Allison is a GM company, but they sell their transmissions to anybody.  GM is evaluating selling Allison to raise cash for the automotive operatons.


----------



## bb21992 (Sep 24, 2006)

RE: l997 Ford 250 diesel longevity

  I really like the inside cab of a 1997 Ford 250 crewcab.  Its roomy.  We test drove a Dodge(2005) diesel, and GMC 2003 yesterday.  Both 3/4 ton.  I find it harder to find a crewcab with a longbed.  Just want to have the option of having a 5th wheel if we decide on that.  The shortbeds ( I saw the damage to one of these trucks), are limited, I thought.  The other concern I have is which transmission is the best in the major brands?  I am looking for a used vehicle with low miles in a diesel.  I don't have to buy anything right now but want to know exactly which is the best so if one comes up I can move on it.  That is how I have bought all my vehicles.  I research out the yingyang and then go looking for what I want.  The worst position to be in is to have to buy something just because you need then.  Thanks for all the input and advice.  I appreciate it greatly.  I look forward to more posts from everyone.   :approve:


----------



## minerz (Nov 14, 2006)

RE: l997 Ford 250 diesel longevity

I HAVE A 97 7.3 STROKER. I ONLY HAVE 140,000 MILES ON IT. I HAVE AN 80 HORSE CHIP, LARGE EXHAUST SYSTEM, GAUGES, AND EXHAUST BRAKE. 
BIGGEST PROBLEM I HAD WAS THE SPRINGS WEREN'T HEAVY ENOUGH AND CAUSED THE FRONT WHEELS TO TOE OUT. I PUT OVER SIZED LEAFS IN IT AND NO PROBLEM SINCE. 

IT IS A SUPER CAB. I NOT ONLY PULL 5ER'S, BUT MACHINERY, AND A LOT OF HAY. I BOUGHT THIS TRUCK BRAND NEW SO I HAVE KEPT IT IN GREAT SHAPE. ONE-BECAUSE I LOVE THE TRUCK. TWO-BECAUSE IT'S PAID FOR. I DIDN'T SEE HOW MANY MILES ON THE TRUCK YOU LIKE, BUT BE CAREFUL AS THE MORE MILES THE MORE PROBLEMS THAT CAN POP UP. 
I HAVE NEVER OWNED A DODGE SO I CAN'T HELP YOU THERE.


----------



## Shadow (Nov 16, 2006)

RE: l997 Ford 250 diesel longevity

I had a 96 F350 I sold to my neighbor when I bought my 2001. It had 104,000 miles on it. I had to fix the transmission at about 96,000 miles. He still drives it every day. Bet it has over 200,000 miles on it by now.


----------



## C Nash (Nov 16, 2006)

Re: l997 Ford 250 diesel longevity

My brother has one  (97) that has over 200,000 and still going but the transmission is on its way out.


----------

